# USB flash drives not recognized



## RyanN (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a 2008 (2/2008) 24" aluminum imac that is not recognizing certain USB flash drives now. The drive (Sony 8gb) worked before but does not now. When started up with the drive in a USB port, system profiler will find it but disk utilities will not (nor does it appear on my desktop). I have tried all other USB ports in this computer with no results. This drive still works fine on all other macs in the house. This problem is isolated only to flash drives since all other USB accessories still function fine.

I recently added a Sandisk imagemate all-in-one card reader to this system and suspect that this might have caused the problem since oddly enough, my Sandisk flash drive still works fine. The only driver I installed with this reader was the application start up button (to launch iphoto).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Ryan


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 8, 2009)

Try deleting all reference to the Sandisk Imagemate & restart.  Your Mac should not need any drivers or software to run it.

If all's well after that; you're done.  If not, test your various flash drives & post your results.


----------



## RyanN (Aug 23, 2009)

Deleted the preference list for the Imagemate that was created for the application button. USB drives mount fine again. Reset the button preference with with the USB drive mounted and it did not interfere with the USB drives this time. Definitely an odd issue.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

